# Milan fuori dai 10 club più importanti della storia.



## admin (12 Febbraio 2019)

France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal. 

Non presente il Milan.


----------



## Didaco (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



ahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha france football prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## andrec21 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester City: 5 campionati, 1 coppa delle coppe.
PSG: 7 campionati, 1 coppa delle coppe, 1 intertoto.

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## malos (12 Febbraio 2019)

Vabbè dopo questa....


----------



## luigi61 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Ecco! Questa classifica andrebbe incorniciata e fatta leggere OGNI SANTO GIORNO a Elliott e ogni volta che Scaroni apre bocca e ripete ffpffpffpffpffp all'infinito come una nenia ; mi pare chiaro che ci sia necessità di investire per rilanciare il club e per farlo bisogna andare oltre il ffp come stranamente hanno fatto tutte le top....guarda che caso


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Chelsea, City, Psg ahahahahahaa che bella classifica.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Per France Football il calcio e' nato a partire dal 2014


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Febbraio 2019)

Che idioti


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Senza parole... City Psg e Chelsea?? E arsenal?
Ma poi se parliamo di storia... Juve??
Aaaah ho capito... a france football sono avanti... le finali perse le avranno senz altro considerate!!


----------



## overlord (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>




mandatela a quei somari


----------



## andrec21 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Queste cose mi fanno perdere la testa, pezzenti faziosi, non dovrebbero nemmeno lontanamente pensare di potersi paragonare a noi. Non vincono neppure aggirando le regole questi vermi.


----------



## James45 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Ma siamo già al 1° aprile?


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2019)

juve buahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

manca anche l'ajax, il benfica, l'inter...

senza considerare le sudamericane,


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Una barzelletta!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Polemica chiusa raga, la classifica si riferisce ai *club più importanti del pianeta*, non della storia


----------



## Devil man (12 Febbraio 2019)

dite a France Football che hanno sbagliato giorno il pesce d'aprile è fra 2 mesi!


----------



## Heaven (12 Febbraio 2019)

Real, Milan, Barça, Manchester United. Non c’è dubbio che le migliori squadre della storia siano queste.
Poi Bayern, Liverpool, Juventus... City e PSG manco a nominarle, quando cambieranno proprietà (se lo faranno) hanno alte probabilità di ricadere nel nulla.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Febbraio 2019)

mi sa che c'è stato un errore di "titolo" ( di FF), a quanto pare queste sono le 10 squadre col ranking ATTUALE più alto.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



A me 'ste cose invece fanno ancora più godere.

Perché è assolutamente chiara la faziosità. E' perfino da bambini piccini piccini la meschinità deliberata nel non includere il Milan, la squadra *italiana* più vittoriosa di sempre, e che ha prodotto calcio ai massimi livelli. Tenuto conto dell'odio francese nei nostri confronti, è palese quanto bruci questo fatto.

La juve inclusa solo per CR7. Poi giustamente, nemmeno una squadra sudamericana. Penarol, Boca, Independiente, etc.
Incompetenza e malafede allo stato puro.

Sempre più gasato di tifare AC Milan 1899.


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mi sa che c'è stato un errore di "titolo" ( di FF), a quanto pare queste sono le 10 squadre col ranking ATTUALE più alto.



Se non ho letto male la classifica perché il Milan è undicesimo allora?


----------



## Ciora (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ho impiegato 20 secondi per recuperare l'articolo con parametri e scopo della "statistica" per capire che sono state scritte tre pagine di nulla .

I parametri sono: analisi del valore dei giocatori (trofei vinti sia individualmente che con le squadre di club), il bacino televisivo, il fatturato economico, la percentuale di presenze nello stadio di casa, le spese e l'importanza che il club ha avuto per la storia del calcio.

Si tratta dei club più importanti in questo momento.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Classifica ridicola.


----------



## koti (12 Febbraio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mi sa che c'è stato un errore di "titolo" ( di FF), a quanto pare queste sono le 10 squadre col ranking ATTUALE più alto.





Ciora ha scritto:


> Ho impiegato 20 secondi per recuperare l'articolo con parametri e scopo della "statistica" per capire che sono state scritte tre pagine di nulla .
> 
> I parametri sono: analisi del valore dei giocatori (trofei vinti sia individualmente che con le squadre di club), il bacino televisivo, il fatturato economico, la percentuale di presenze nello stadio di casa, le spese e l'importanza che il club ha avuto per la storia del calcio.
> 
> Si tratta dei club più importanti in questo momento.



Allora ok, anche se continuo a non capire cosa ci faccia l'Arsenal là in mezzo.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



La classifica prende in considerazioni diverse cose, come pèer esempio il fatturato, le vittorie, i numeri di giocatori, di tifosi e altre stupidate..


----------



## Davidoff (12 Febbraio 2019)

Io la stamperei a caratteri cubitali e la appenderei in tutti i corridoi della società e negli spogliatoi, vedere squadre dalla storia ridicola come Chelsea, Psg e City davanti a noi deve essere uno stimolo a ritornare dove ci compete.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (12 Febbraio 2019)

E' una barzelletta, un pezzo comico.Non c'è altra spiegazione razionale....PSG,Arsenal,City,Chelsea....Milan,Ajax,Inda scomparse?Liverpool,Bayern e Juve dietro al Manchester UTD?
Ma forse ho risolto l'arcano: questa è la classifica che somma i like su Facebook/Instagram/Youtube e Twitter probabilmente


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Se parlano degli ultimi 10 anni ok, ma nella storia ci è davanti solo il Real Madrid.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ho impiegato 20 secondi per recuperare l'articolo con parametri e scopo della "statistica" per capire che sono state scritte tre pagine di nulla .
> 
> I parametri sono: analisi del valore dei giocatori (trofei vinti sia individualmente che con le squadre di club), il bacino televisivo, il fatturato economico, la percentuale di presenze nello stadio di casa, le spese e l'importanza che il club ha avuto per la storia del calcio.
> 
> Si tratta dei club più importanti in questo momento.



Ah, se è così si spiega la faccenda.Con quei parametri certo, difficile pensare di essere, ad oggi, uno dei 10 top team europei.


----------



## sacchino (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Le bacheche dei trofei di Psg, City e Chelsea sono grandi quanto il nostro magazzino scope.


----------



## bmb (12 Febbraio 2019)

Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mancano anche l'Ajax ed il Boca.


----------



## Black (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



questi sono i 10 club più importanti al momento e con più forza economica. Se guardiamo la storia mancano 2 club epici come Milan e Ajax. Ridicoli!


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Ma dai, staranno trollando. 
Altrimenti è una cosa da querela.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Che bello vederlo lì tutto soddisfatto nel pieno della sue facoltà mentali, bei tempi  Quanto è bello 



Ciora ha scritto:


> Ho impiegato 20 secondi per recuperare l'articolo con parametri e scopo della "statistica" per capire che sono state scritte tre pagine di nulla .
> 
> I parametri sono: analisi del valore dei giocatori (trofei vinti sia individualmente che con le squadre di club), il bacino televisivo, il fatturato economico, la percentuale di presenze nello stadio di casa, le spese e *l'importanza che il club ha avuto per la storia del calcio*.
> 
> Si tratta dei club più importanti in questo momento.



Già questo parametro dovrebbe essere il più influente secondo me. Non nominare il Milan in una classifica del genere vuol dire avere la stessa conoscenza calcistica di un nutelloso che gioca a fifa e prende il PSG per Neymar.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me 'ste cose invece fanno ancora più godere.
> 
> Perché è assolutamente chiara la faziosità. E' perfino da bambini piccini piccini la meschinità deliberata nel non includere il Milan, la squadra *italiana* più vittoriosa di sempre, e che ha prodotto calcio ai massimi livelli. Tenuto conto dell'odio francese nei nostri confronti, è palese quanto bruci questo fatto.
> 
> ...



ma tralasciando tutto ciò, credo siano proprio loro ad aver detto qualche anno fa che il milan 88-90 è la squadra di club più forte della storia


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2019)

Real Madrid 
Milan
Manchester United
Barcellona
Liverpool
Bayern
Ajax
Inter
Boca Juniors
Juventus


----------



## rossonerosempre (12 Febbraio 2019)

Vabbè France Football, classifica senza capo nè coda


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Real Madrid
> Milan
> Manchester United
> Barcellona
> ...



Togliendo le sudamericane per me:

Real Madrid 
Milan
Barcellona
Bayern Monaco
Liverpool
Juventus
Manchester United
Ajax
Inter
Benfica


----------



## Pit96 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Davanti al Milan solo il Real Madrid. Non mi vengono in mente altri club che possano avere una storia più importante


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



PSG, city, arsenal 

AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## vannu994 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Polemica chiusa raga, la classifica si riferisce ai *club più importanti del pianeta*, non della storia



Ah allora adesso probabilmente è così, se fosse della storia e c'è il PSG che esiste dagli anni 70 e non ha vinto una beata ... insieme al city ed al Chelsea a discapito di club come Milan, Ajax e La stessa Inter farebbe ridere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ah allora adesso probabilmente è così, se fosse della storia e c'è il PSG che esiste dagli anni 70 e non ha vinto una beata ... insieme al city ed al Chelsea a discapito di club come Milan, Ajax e La stessa Inter farebbe ridere.



è come dico io fidati, in internet si trova subito la notizia..

Aggiungo una cosa, nonostante 10 anni di vergogna siamo ancora all'11° posto tra i club più prestigiosi al mondo..credo sia motivo di orgoglio e stimolo a tornare dove ci compete


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.




Abbiamo piu trofei internazionali di prima fascia di PSG, Juve, Chelsea, City e Arsenal messi assieme....ma vabbe


----------



## vannu994 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è come dico io fidati, in internet si trova subito la notizia..
> 
> Aggiungo una cosa, nonostante 10 anni di vergogna siamo ancora all'11° posto tra i club più prestigiosi al mondo..credo sia motivo di orgoglio e stimolo a tornare dove ci compete


Dobbiamo sbrigarci però, i ragazzini che iniziano a sfondare ora sono gli ultimi che possono aver vissuto in parte il mito del Milan...


----------



## Casnop (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Allo stato attuale e tenendo per nulla conto della storia?
Le solite classifiche senza senso.
Magari tenendo conto dei trofei il nottingham forest potrebbe stare sullo stesso piano della juve grazie alle due coppe dei campioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sbrigarci però, i ragazzini che iniziano a sfondare ora sono gli ultimi che possono aver vissuto in parte il mito del Milan...



Questo è vero..abbiamo visto ad inizio anno Sergio Ramos inchinarsi davanti a Maldini..ma è chiaro che i giovani magari sono cresciuti con altri idoli..
Noi abbiamo avuto gli ultimi fenomeni in Sheva e Kakà..sicuramente non millenni fa ma dobbiamo tornare a d avere campioni che entusiasmino i tifosi e a competere per dei titoli


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale e tenendo per nulla conto della storia?
> Le solite classifiche senza senso.
> Magari tenendo conto dei trofei il nottingham forest potrebbe stare sullo stesso piano della juve grazie alle due coppe dei campioni.



Già. Senza senso e non sollecitate. E tacciamo su robe tipo Ajax, che ha disintegrato chiunque negli anni '70.



vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sbrigarci però, i ragazzini che iniziano a sfondare ora sono gli ultimi che possono aver vissuto in parte il mito del Milan...



Per questo è importante che Paquetà faccia ancora la bicicletta e delizi, anche con qualche rischio ... c'è bisogno di gioie che riempiano gli occhi. C'è bisogno di calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Senza senso e non sollecitate. E tacciamo su robe tipo Ajax, che ha disintegrato chiunque negli anni '70.
> 
> 
> 
> Per questo è importante che Paquetà faccia ancora la bicicletta e delizi, anche con qualche rischio ... c'è bisogno di gioie che riempiano gli occhi. C'è bisogno di calcio.



A me lo dici che adoro quell'ajax , il suo profeta e , ovviamente, arancia meccanica.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me lo dici che adoro quell'ajax , il suo profeta e , ovviamente, arancia meccanica.



Altri tempi, altra testa, altre emozioni. Ma quale stipendio, ingaggi e procuratori, lì c'era la missione da compiere, raggiungere la gloria. Roba che adesso ti danno del poveraccio ingenuo idealista e disadattato, che non ha capito niente. Poveri noi.


----------



## Davide L (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahahahahahahahahaha *ma chi se ne frega!!!!!*


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Febbraio 2019)

Che ci fa il PSG in una classifica del genere? Hanno vinto appena 1 coppa delle coppe e 1 intertoto 
Il Parma con 1 coppa delle coppe, 2 coppe uefa e 1 supercopps uefa ha un palmares internazionale ben più ricco. 
Manco l'Ajax ci hanno messo


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (12 Febbraio 2019)

ma sono gli stessi del pallone d'oro, ormai hanno perso credibilità (almeno a me) da parecchi anni, i vincitori o le classifiche non hanno piu niente a che vedere col merito.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Tolto il real alle altre le appoggiamo in testa, giusto per essere elegante metaforicamente.


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



non capisco perche tanti tifosi sono scandalizatti , e una classifca atualle , il Milan non fa ormai parte della elita dell calcio da tani anni...


----------



## MarcoG (13 Febbraio 2019)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> non capisco perche tanti tifosi sono scandalizatti , e una classifca atualle , il Milan non fa ormai parte della elita dell calcio da tani anni...



Più importanti della storia... non di oggi...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> France Football ha stilato la classifica dei club calcistici più importanti della storia. Al primo posto, il Real Madrid. Poi Barcellona, United, Bayern e Liverpool, Juventus, PSG, Chelsea, City, Arsenal.
> 
> Non presente il Milan.



Che poi siamo la società con il maggior numero di giocatori premiati col LORO pallone d'oro se non sbaglio...
Alla faccia della coerenza.


----------



## Ivan lancini (14 Febbraio 2019)

Probabilmente si sono sbagliati a scrivere vedo che nn figura neanche ayax se Berlusconi vedesse chissà cosa direbbe?? Solo nei sui 30 anni solo il Real Madrid ha fatto meglio nel mondo in 100 e passa anni di storia.


----------



## James Watson (16 Febbraio 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Manchester City: 5 campionati, 1 coppa delle coppe.
> PSG: 7 campionati, 1 coppa delle coppe, 1 intertoto.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?



Ma infatti, ma poi, voglio dire.. con tutto il bene che voglio ai Gunners (che sono una delle mie squadre straniere preferite, che cosa caspita c'entra l'Arsenal in questa classifica???). E il Cessea? e il Piesgi???
Questi cialtroni non hanno mai sentito parlare, per esempio, dell'Ajax??


----------



## Shmuk (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ho letto bene, la Viola ci sta davanti?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

I cialtroni franzosi, ritirerei l'ambasciatore


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sicuro comunque c'è stato un errore... non intendevano dire probabilmente della storia. Dai, non si spiega...



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per questo è importante che Paquetà faccia ancora la bicicletta e delizi, anche con qualche rischio ... c'è bisogno di gioie che riempiano gli occhi. C'è bisogno di calcio.


Parole sante, santissime... e lo deve fare anche per me... è stato penso il momento più emozionante dal punto squisitamente calcistico a cui ho assistito dai tempi di Ibra, anche se ammetterlo denota la profonda frustrazione dell'ultimo quasi decennio...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non bisognerebbe neanche perdere tempo a commentarle certe notizie, si "commentano" da sole.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Febbraio 2019)

Leggo soltanto adesso che si tratta di un errore nel titolo; meglio così.


----------

